# Passive in-wall sub????



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I am considering a passive in wall sub are there any A/V reciever considerations I need to make in order to maximize this sub?
Thanks
Billmd


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Most AVR's only have a line level output for a subwoofer. You will need some type of power amp between the AVR and the subwoofer driver.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

You should look into setups from the following, all of which have great options

Velodyne
Sonnance
Definitive Tech
Triad
Niles
Earthquake
MTX

All of which require a pretty hefty outboard amp with 250-500w some even more.

~Bobby


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If you're going to go with an in-wall sub, have you considered a proper "IB" (infinite baffle)? Or is that what you were thinking of doing?

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

What is an Infinite baffle? Sorry newbie


----------

